# Yet another litter question, yawn!



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

I've taken the plunge and bought a big bag of Oko. No problem for Bobby, he takes everything in his stride.

I've only changed one of the two litter trays to it, the one they both use for wee and Bobby occasionally for poo. The secondary tray still has Tesco value clay stuff. But Molly, after using the Oko once, has decided to start using the second tray which still has clay. This despite the fact she much prefers the design of the main tray. 

So my question is which way to go? I don't mind having two different litters, but I do want to get rid of the Tesco value stuff which is so dusty and gets walked into my bed (that's Bobby for sure). Comments much appreciated!


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

When i bought the Oko i just got rid of the clay stuff and filled both trays with Oko. 
All 3 used it and apart from a bit of mess from tracking it's great


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

jill3 said:


> When i bought the Oko i just got rid of the clay stuff and filled both trays with Oko.
> All 3 used it and apart from a bit of mess from tracking it's great


It's already a lot less mess than clay, with the bonus of no dust. I'm just concerned that Molly is reluctant enough to start using the other tray even though she doesn't really like the tray itself, she must be unhappy with the Oko. Maybe I should try that and if she's upset enough to start using the carpet then have a re-think?

I should add neither of them made any attempt to dig in the Oko.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I'd say put Oko in one tray and keep Clay in the other since Molly seems to choose this one over the other. She might change her mind over time though.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I would offer one tray with Oko and one with GG.
Have you tried the Golden Grey yet (well, have the cats? ) I have to admit I have been won over.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Paddypaws said:


> I would offer one tray with Oko and one with GG.
> Have you tried the Golden Grey yet (well, have the cats? ) I have to admit I have been won over.


Not yet. That was my plan, and then I was in [email protected] and saw a bag of Oko and thought yeah let's try it. I'm happy with it and so is Bobby, it's just Molly.

I've put a scoop of used clay in "her" corner of the main tray and a scoop of Oko in the clay tray, see if that helps. But I'm happy to get a bag of GG Odour and see how she takes to that. Just not sure which way to go for the best!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I recently switched from Oko to Worlds Best, which is also corn based but finer (more like sand) than Oko. My cats much prefer the WB to the Oko, and also WB tracks less than Oko. It's a bit less dusty Oko (i.e. it's very low in dust).


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

chillminx said:


> I recently switched from Oko to Worlds Best, which is also corn based but finer (more like sand) than Oko. My cats much prefer the WB to the Oko, and also WB tracks less than Oko. It's a bit less dusty Oko (i.e. it's very low in dust).


ooh, another contender!
so hard to compare prices though as WB lists weight whereas Oko is in Litres. which bag do you buy CM, how does it compare size wise with oko?


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I've just started using Golden Grey in a few of the cats' trays on recommendation from folk here. Really liking it (and the fact that the broom is no longer my best friend having used mainly Oko previously). 

Does anyone find though that it's terribly dusty.. or is just my two bags? Made the mistake the first few times of leaning over the tray when pouring it in and got a faceful of dust and when the cats are digging in it, I can actually 'taste' the dust in the air. And it is stupidly heavy.

Shouldn't moan... at least I don't have Oko all over the floor.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

gskinner123 said:


> I've just started using Golden Grey in a few of the cats' trays on recommendation from folk here. Really liking it (and the fact that the broom is no longer my best friend having used mainly Oko previously).
> 
> Does anyone find though that it's terribly dusty.. or is just my two bags? Made the mistake the first few times of leaning over the tray when pouring it in and got a faceful of dust and when the cats are digging in it, I can actually 'taste' the dust in the air. And it is stupidly heavy.
> 
> Shouldn't moan... at least I don't have Oko all over the floor.


You're not selling GG to me!


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

ForeverHome said:


> You're not selling GG to me!


Sorry  None of them are perfect, are they? I think it ultimately depends upon what makes you fed up the most about cat litters and, for me, that factor was Oko all of the place - sometimes even in rooms where there IS no litter tray.

Far as Golden Grey goes, I don't think the siting of the litter trays is helping in my (very small) cottage and you just need to remember to stand back when pouring it! Oh... and remember you can no longer pick up litter trays with one hand any more


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Not a problem, clay was heavy but it was the 4 bags a week up the stairs then even heavier taking them out that I got so fed up with. I do like the idea of a fine sandy texture, hence this is a serious option now I know Molly is not keen on Oko. Which litter will go in which tray remains to be seen.


----------



## Faith Lucy Smith (Jun 12, 2014)

What is Oko ? never heard of it ? i have always used the wood chip pellets for all my cats ? no dust or mess really and doesn't fly out of the tray when they start digging to Australia! quite cheap as well in some shops like Morrisons. Under £3 for large lag of 10L.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

GG has arrived. It's in tray no 1 and I've put a little in the bottom of tray number 2 with their old one on top. Sit back and await results.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

If you want sandy texture without the weight of clay, try Nature's Calling. Still clumping, horrid colour, but works really well.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

carly87 said:


> If you want sandy texture without the weight of clay, try Nature's Calling. Still clumping, horrid colour, but works really well.


Thanks Carly, I'll take anything they will both use


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Paddypaws said:


> ooh, another contender!
> so hard to compare prices though as WB lists weight whereas Oko is in Litres. which bag do you buy CM, how does it compare size wise with oko?


PP - Sorry I missed this before. I bought 2 of the 6.5 kg size bags as it works out slightly cheaper than buying the larger size of 12.7 kg. Also I find the smaller bags easier to lift, and they are less likely to split in transit from ZP.

I'd estimate the 6.5 kg size of WB is about a third to half the size of the 
20 litre bag of Cats Best. However, the WB seems to last longer, pound for pound as it were.

gskinner - just noticed your comment that you found GG very dusty I'm so glad I didn't buy any in that case, I was considering it, but have to be very careful as I have asthma and dust triggers severe attacks.

So I shall stick with the WB


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Faith Lucy Smith said:


> What is Oko ? never heard of it ? i have always used the wood chip pellets for all my cats ? no dust or mess really and doesn't fly out of the tray when they start digging to Australia! quite cheap as well in some shops like Morrisons. Under £3 for large lag of 10L.


We use woodchip pellets for the cats at the Shelter simply because we can buy it in bulk very cheaply. But I think it's horrible stuff as it is not clumping so one pee spreads around the whole tray making it all smell bad. This means the whole tray has to be emptied every time and refilled. Very wasteful indeed.

I have been trying to persuade my fellow committee members to move over to buying Cats Best Oko, as although dearer to buy it would be far more economical in the long run.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

chillminx said:


> We use woodchip pellets for the cats at the Shelter simply because we can buy it in bulk very cheaply. But I think it's horrible stuff as it is not clumping so one pee spreads around the whole tray making it all smell bad. This means the whole tray has to be emptied every time and refilled. Very wasteful indeed.
> 
> I have been trying to persuade my fellow committee members to move over to buying Cats Best Oko, as although dearer to buy it would be far more economical in the long run.


Tell you what - message me whereabouts you are and we'll see if I can get what's left of this 30L bag to you, about 2/3 I should think. Use for a selected couple of cats and prove the economic point. I'm happy to do that as it's for a shelter.

That's provided mine take to the GG of course.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Many thanks for your kind offer FH, it's much appreciated, but unfortunately my suggestion to try out a different cat litter at the Shelter has been rejected at a committee meeting. I can't justifiably put the topic on the agenda again for a while, maybe 6 mths or so. The Senior Welfare Officer in particular is set against trying Oko Plus because of the cost, and without her on board the plan it wouldn't work.  

Thanks again for the thought though.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Just thought if they could try it free for a month ... oh well


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Well, I do think if I was in the position of being able to offer it for all the cats free of charge for a month it might get approved on a vote. 

You see it would be easier to compare one month's use of the wood pellets with one month's use of the Cats Best if it was being used throughout the Shelter.

Using it for one or two cats only would be difficult to monitor and to make any conclusions, as there are different volunteers on pen duty throughout the week, and I couldn't be sure the new litter would get used in the same pen each time. 

To provide it for one month for 90 cats would cost a lot of dosh,(several tons of litter), but I am looking for a local sponsor at present to pay for all the litter, so who knows?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Have to say I've never had an issue with the GG being really dusty  

I wonder if it's if you get a bag from the end of production line or something like that

I have to say that I never (with any litter) just pour straight into a tray - I always use one of those plastic feed scoops to fill the trays - maybe that makes a difference?


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

CM, have you ever tried Greencat? Slightly coarser texture than WB, but made from the same stuff, really good at clumping, and a fraction of the price!


----------



## rox666 (May 22, 2012)

carly87 said:


> If you want sandy texture without the weight of clay, try Nature's Calling. Still clumping, horrid colour, but works really well.


Another sandy texture without the weight is Sanicat Professional Multipet which I am currently trialling. I've never tried or contemplated silica litter before but so far am liking this.

I've never noticed that GG is dusty either. It's a great litter if you don't have a cat that insists on weeing down the side of the tray!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

carly87 said:


> CM, have you ever tried Greencat? Slightly coarser texture than WB, but made from the same stuff, really good at clumping, and a fraction of the price!


Not tried it yet Carly, but planning to do so - will pick some up next time I go to Pets Corner I hope with it being coarser it doesn't track! (disliked Cats Best for that reason). The main thing I like about WB is its low tracking and low dust.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

The GC is virtually dust free and doesn't track too far from the tray at all. I love it!

As for Silica, I wouldn't use the stuff at all. Silica dust is linked with cancer in humans, and this is what your cat is going to breathe in when digging in the litter.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Well, Bobby is using it pure (he will use whatever I put in the tray, I'm sure if I filled it with poridge oats he'd go in it, as long as it was in his tray) - and Molly is using it 50/50 with the Tesco stuff. 

So my bathroom floor used to be covered in clay dust, then in fluffy popcorn bits of papery stuff, and now in a fine laer of gritty grey sand. The moral of the story - seems no matter what we have is going to be what the bathroom floor will be covered in. 

What made me sad in all this is that Molly loves the tray itself because she can perch on the edge. She kept going to it and coming out again looking sad, and going to the covered tray. I can hear her now, she's going in her favourite tray for the first time since I started trying to change litter. So that settles it, the GG is staying. 

If I change the tray for a deeper one, she won't be able to perch as she prefers to do. 

I will just have to have gritty feet.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

FH, are you sure she isnt' perching because she doesn't like the feel of the litter on her pretty paws?


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

carly87 said:


> FH, are you sure she isnt' perching because she doesn't like the feel of the litter on her pretty paws?


I am quite sure, I know it sounds strange but honestly that's just her preference. I think it may be more likely due to cheap litters in the past, if anything, as a way to keep her own wee off her paws. But she happily digs and walks in it, prepares her little spot, then carefully perches and does what she needs to do, then again happily covers it. She also happily goes in the covered tray without any issues, digs, covers etc.

Not sure why she didn't like the Oko, observing her I think it just didn't smell like litter to her. She did use a mix. But surely if she didn't like the feel of clay she would have been relieved to find the nice soft Oko?

She loves the feel of paper, cardboard and rugs on her paws. She refuses point blank to walk on a sheepskin-type fleecy bedding material I bought to make more cat beds.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Strange little girlie. Perhaps, as you say though, it's a learned behaviour.


----------

